# Cichlid sand or coral sand ??



## Applejack (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi All,
I'm in the process of setting up a Tang tank.
Tank is 180L (Jewel Vision 180) and will house multies (definately) and black calvus (possibly)

My pH in the tank currently is 7.6.
I want to raise pH and hardness using sand rather than adding stuff to each water change.

I appear to have two options available to me Coral sand or Cichlid sand.
The cichlid sand I can get here is (apparently I've not seen it in real life) dark but has a "salt and pepper" type coloration )made by caribsea)
The coral sand I have seen also made by caribsea is Fuiji pink reef sand.

Basically I can't decide between the two !!

I like the idea of a darker substrate - I also like the idea of a light substrate.

From what I can work out each will raise pH and buffer enough.

Advice would be welcome !!

Many Thanks Jackie


----------



## tankhead (Aug 8, 2008)

Go with what you like and what you think we look best. Buffering capacity of both should be ok and ultimately take a back seat to what you think looks the best.


----------



## JimInAugusta (Mar 16, 2007)

^Concur.


----------



## kelbri (Feb 6, 2009)

Maybe I'm wrong, but couldn't you put some crushed coral into your filter and use whatever substrate you want?


----------



## Applejack (Feb 26, 2009)

That would be nice - but would it be enough to raise the pH and buffer the whole tank ?


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

kelbri said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but couldn't you put some crushed coral into your filter and use whatever substrate you want?


Second that.. :thumb:


----------



## BoostedX (Mar 1, 2009)

Best way to do it is to add a little coral wait till the ph goes up and then stays steady. Repeat till you have the desired ph. Sometimes it takes a while to do this.


----------



## ragga86 (Jul 7, 2008)

Crushed coral is what i use. I like it because i can still use my vacuum, it rarely gets sucked up in the filter, plus the fish still sift and dig for goodies/caves.


----------

